# What ever happened to Terry Fisher



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Going to show my age here but can anyone remember Terry Fisher he was Mr Universe back round 88/89 i think


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

did he not compete in the masters class at this years uni if i'm right in thinking?


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Hell the old boys still training now that guy had some legs (Sh*t that sounds gay)


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I may be wrong but think he lives in clacton on sea


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yup heres pics of him onstage at uni 2008 masters,think he got 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Wot age is he?

still holding some beef there


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Still looks fantastic !!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Uriel said:


> What age is he?
> 
> still holding some beef there


I think he's about 45? I remember The Sun doing a feature on him in the early 90's as he worked for them and had just won the Universe, and he was late 20's then.


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Hell yes he is still looking good good on ya Terry


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

he actually looks better now than before , he has added thickness to his upperbody to match his awsome legs


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive known Tel for years he's a mate and from down this way he came 3rd at the last universe masters over 40's sick legs still loves his training and no doubt be back on stage again.


----------



## jacqui (May 6, 2009)

Thought i would add to this. Terry is my brother and still going strong and is still bodybuilding. I will let him know about this site so he can fill you in


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Still looking Awesome:thumbup1:


----------



## Aussie_Leigh (Jan 26, 2009)

Here you go guys...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/59079-terry-fisher-nabba-south-east.html


----------



## scott134 (Jan 31, 2007)

Great pics!! I used to live in Clacton and saw Terry around a lot. Awesome!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

yer he is still about came first in mr universe and third in mr world works in my local night club still looking awersome


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

pob80 said:


> Ive known Tel for years he's a mate and from down this way he came 3rd at the last universe masters over 40's sick legs still loves his training and no doubt be back on stage again.


I thought he was helping you now Pob????


----------



## discodave (Mar 8, 2013)

That's right I worked with terry at the sun newspaper back in the 80,s and he was a really nice guy and helped me out with training and diet it's nice to see him again I've been looking for him on face book but can't find him?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

discodave said:


> That's right I worked with terry at the sun newspaper back in the 80,s and he was a really nice guy and helped me out with training and diet it's nice to see him again I've been looking for him on face book but can't find him?


doubt you'll get far digging up this time piece


----------

